# St Michael's Century September 18 with Bobke



## bruni94 (Dec 20, 2006)

I am doing this ride in St. Michael's Maryland Saturday September 18 and would like to go down on Friday night and need a place to stay

Anyone going down friday night and would like company to split costs of room ?

This ride has several options 62 and 100 all flat and Bob Rolle will be there to ride


----------

